# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Ziekte van Bouveret/Tachycardie - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Ziekte van Bouveret en Tachycardie*

De ziekte van Bouveret wordt gekenmerkt door aanvallen van tachycardie, een soort hartritmestoornis waarbij het hart te snel klopt. Het hart begint plotseling en met tussenpozen heel snel tekeer te gaan, met sterke hartkloppingen als gevolg. 


*De symptomen van de ziekte van Bouveret*

Aanvallen van tachycardie treden bruusk op, spontaan (zonder aanwijsbare oorzaak), en houden ook even plots op. Het hart kan dan 200, zelfs 250 slagen per minuut doen, daar waar het ritme normaal tussen 70 en 80 slagen per minuut ligt. De aanval kan enkele seconden, enkele minuten, maar ook meerdere dagen duren. Tachycardie gaat gepaard met gevoelens van angst, bevangenheid, pijn op de borst of misselijkheid. Sommige mensen kunnen hun dagelijkse activiteiten gewoon voortzetten, andere moeten gaan liggen of verliezen het bewustzijn. Na de aanval voelt men zich vermoeid, afgemat en moet men ongewild plassen. 


*Wie wordt erdoor getroffen?* 

Deze ritmestoornis van het hart komt heel veel voor, en dan vooral bij jonge mensen. Ze kan zich voordoen bij mensen met een hartaandoening en houdt in dat geval een belangrijk risico op decompensatie in, wat een ziekenhuisopname nodig maakt. Maar de ziekte van Bouveret kan ook gezonde mensen treffen en optreden zonder dat er een hartziekte in het spel is. In dat laatste geval, als er dus geen verband is met een hartpathologie, is de ziekte van Bouveret niet ernstig en treedt er na het vijftigste levensjaar vaak verbetering op.

Ook een stoornis van de schildklier (hyperthyreoïdie) kan leiden tot de ziekte van Bouveret (dat komt omdat het hartritme ook door hormonen geregeld wordt).


*Waaraan is de ziekte van Bouveret te wijten?* 

De oorzaak is een afwijking van de geleiding van de zenuwprikkels in het hart. 
-Een woordje uitleg: onze hartslagen worden geregeld door een kleine zone van zenuwcellen in onze rechter hartkamer. Die zone zendt kleine stroomstootjes uit en die zorgen ervoor dat de hartspier samentrekt. Bij de ziekte van Bouveret bestaat er nog een bijkomende zenuwbundel (van bij de geboorte) en die lokt bijkomende samentrekkingen van het hart uit. 

De diagnose gebeurt aan de hand van een elektrocardiogram (die de elektrische activiteit van het hart meet). Aangezien deze tussen twee aanvallen in normaal is, moet dit onderzoek in de periode van de aanval gebeuren. 


*Wat te doen bij een aanval en hoe wordt de aandoening behandeld?* 

Over het algemeen gaat de aanval over door te rusten. Soms worden angstbestrijdende geneesmiddelen voorgeschreven om de aanval sneller te doen stoppen. De tachycardie kan ook door zogeheten vagale stimulatie worden gestopt. Daarbij wordt bijvoorbeeld de halsslagader - die ligt onder aan de hals - zachtjes en voorzichtig gemasseerd. 

Bij zware aanvallen worden geneesmiddelen via het infuus (anti-arythmica) toegediend om de tachycardie te doen stoppen.

Als de ziekte zwaar om te dragen is, wordt een basisbehandeling voorgeschreven die de frequentie van de aanvallen moet verminderen en de gevoeligheid voor vagale stimulatie moet verhogen.

Er bestaat tot slot ook nog een drastische therapie waarbij het zenuwweefsel dat aan de basis ligt van de aanvallen van tachycardie wordt verwijderd (chirurgische verwijdering of vernietiging door elektrocoagulatie). 

Preventief wordt aangeraden om stimulerende middelen zoals koffie, roken en alcohol te mijden.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

